# Looking for Suggestions of Good Lights for a 20 Long



## WarEagleNR88 (Jan 24, 2005)

Any takers? I want to go with AH Supply, but none of their lengths match the length of a 20 Long and coverage may be a problem.

I'm thinking of the 1x55W kit, but it is only 22" long and the 20 long is 30" long. Looking for some good lighting, but not enough where algae will be a problem.

What would be an appropriate WPG over a 20 long?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I just posted over on your other message. If i were in your position, i'd get the 55x1 and put your old 2x13 at the outer edges. Though, that is quite a bit of lighting. Just a bit over 4wpg. It really depends how much maintence you want to put into the tank. The more light the more work you're going to have to put into it by trimming and even with the initial battles with algae. I see that you also have a reef tank, so you're not new to maintence. =D

GL to ya.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a Coralife PC fixture 1x65 watts on my 20G long tank. It's very suitable for my needs of growing plants. The wattage and type bulbs you use all depends on if you want a low light/low maintenance tank or high light/high maintenance tank.


----------



## WarEagleNR88 (Jan 24, 2005)

what would you say yours is? Low or high tech?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It's definitely not low tech. I considered it to lean more toward high tech, I would say medium tech of there was such a thing. I use C02, ferts and prune when needed.


----------



## WarEagleNR88 (Jan 24, 2005)

Any problems with algae or do you have the CO2 pumped up?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have no algae problems anymore, the tank is basically algae free now. I've been running DIY CO2 on it since day 1. Last time I tested the C02 was around 20ppm.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I used to run a single 1X65W Coralife on my 20-gal long, and it grew plants fine. I recently added another 65W and the tank looks awesome So yes, it is doable. You just have to keep things balanced. With the lighting increased, the CO2 should also be increased to match the plants' needs. Speaking of which, time to do another water change


----------



## WarEagleNR88 (Jan 24, 2005)

How about one of these? It's a 75W Coralife bulb more for SW application, but it says it can be used for FW. http://www.hellolights.com/24tricfluorl.html But I still like the AH Supply 1x55W. It's just hard to beat.

I'm also thinking of putting in a 1x13W actinic bulb in the middle to accentuate the fish coloration and add in a dusk and dawn period for a couple of hours. Like a 1 or 2 hour block before the mains come on and after they go off. I do it in SW and the animals seem to enjoy that slightly dark period; although I do 3 hours before and 3 hours after. Does the same work with FW?

And if you're wondering what fish I'm thinking of, it's the cardinal tetra. Now just to find a good place to get them from. I'm thinking Drs F&S.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You could go with that bulb, but I think your best bet will be AH supply. 

You can do a dawn/dusk simulation. I did when I used a dual light fixture, it makes for a nice effect.


----------

